# Lansing area fishn get together?



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sportsman, glad to hear your coming, more the merrier. No sticker needed, not sure if they rack ya at the gate or not, never got hit up last year when I went though. 

Hoffie1 and I plan on being there too, 7:30am - 8:00am at the boat launch, channel 11 on FRS, shanties in tow, all the other gear any iceman needs too.

My wife is baking us some homemade cookies for all to enjoy. Anything else ya'll want/need ? Sounds like we'll be covered at the food end of things, but ya never know ! 

I put this outing on the Outdoor Calendar also, hope we get a good turnout, if someone misses out, they're loss ! gonna be a blast.

Whale


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

don't want to shoot myself in the foot but here it goes 34 keeper gills 6.5 in and up 6 perch 8 and up big 11in subtact the 4 nuts gave us when he left thankS the fishing is picking up!!!!! 

" park sticker" if there at the gate" YES" there is a self pay machine at the both!!! ice 5 good ices and building more well try to pick up some maps to the lake at the office for out of town folks


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

okay guys, i went to gander mountain this morning and picked up some jigs and stuff, they have all their ice fishing stuff at least 25% off right now. 

i have a couple of questions for you all though. i am not a "regular" ice fisher, so i do not have all the little goodies. i really just started getting back into ice fishing since i got married. i usually go with my father-in-law and he has all the good stuff. the auger, the sled, the spud and so on and so forth.

is there gonna be an auger i can borrow to drill some holes with??? what about shanties??? or are we just sitting in the elements. 

and i would still like to know if there is any food source that someone would like for me to bring to contribute to the group.

also, does anyone have any more info on the tourney that someone had mentioned in a previous post that is supposed to be going on saturday??

thanks


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

have quix 20 your welcome to warm up in the treehunter lounge i'll have my 2 son with me but they don't stay in the shanty long keep watching the post and every body starting a list already on what there bring well up date that some time this week


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

thanks treehunter i appreciate it. 

i guess i just want to know if there is any tools that i need to go to the store and purchase before the outing. i only have a rod, some jigs, some flies i tied and of course the live bait. just didnt know if i needed to get anything else or not.

thanks again


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey folks, Stoney's in the books, time to work on this one!

I'm planning on being there, already put the bug in the social directors ear!

I'll bring my grill, Gotta keep that Brat' smell fresh in Dennis' shanty! 

My cooler will also be well stocked!

I may need some help in the bait dept. Maybe someone could pick some up for me.( I'll beg later if I strike out around here)

Some of the guys at Stoney said they were planning on making it up there also, so look for this thread to fill up this week!

P.S. anybody from Livonia, or surrounding wanna share a ride?(mine or yours)


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Knockoff64, be glad to cover you on the bait dept. Waxies, minnows, ???....let me know. Looking forward to this if the ice holds out ! From the sound of the weather report we're in for trouble on the ice holding. 

Whale


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

stopped by Dons party store today. they had waxies, mouseies in colors and minnows. the ice is about 5 inches. there was a number of people fishing on the lake today. hope the weather doen't mess with the plan for saturday. i'll be bringing hot dogs,buns,coffee,coffee pot ,coleman stove,shanty,spud,drill,etc.hope we can identify each other. i'll be driving a f-150 ext. cab 4x4 olive green, STATE plate. this is starting to sound like fun with the mid michigan gathering. going steelheading tomorrow , haven't had much time on the ice because of steel. Dave


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok, I am gonna try and make it. I get out of work at 7:30am, so I won't be there til like 9am. We will see what happens!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I'm so glad this is turning out so well--just hope the ice holds out through this weeks warm weather.

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all and maybe even catching a few fish.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i will be there. i am driving a two tone (white and primer gray) plymoth sundance. youll know when you see me, well you wont see me first. you will probably hear me (if you know Kid Rock then you will know when i am coming!!)

let me make sure i got the directions straight. i am coming from east of lansing, so i will take 96 to 127N to the price (or is it pierce) exit and head east right?? where is the bait shop so i can get some minnows?? i would get them friday night, but wont get out of reffing until like 10 or 11, and i dont think they would last too long over night 

what other baits should i look at getting besides minnows and waxworms?? i dont know much about these mousies that everyone talks about.

cant wait to meet you guys and i am really looking foward to a very exciting day out on the ice!! just hope the action is hot and not the weather!!!!!!!! and if this is anything like the river outings i have been too, then we are all in for a looonnngggg day of laughter and good times.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

i'll pick up extra bait on friday spikes seem to get more hits the wax worm, but you never know form day to day i'll have extra of all  the ice holds pretty go on that lake for some reason


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I will be at Ovid by about 9:30 am, and plan to fish till dark. Treehunter: I'll plan to be around our usual area north of the boat launch by around 3:00. Before then, I'll be checking out other parts of the lake, in terms of accessability, ice conditions and fishing productivity. I'll try waxworms, spikes (and wigglers if I can find them).
Anyone who wants to join me, I'll be wearing a green coat, duck colored carharts and pulling a light/natural colored wood sled.
Keeping fingers crossed for good weather!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I'd try to bring or push some cold weather down south but we are in for a warmup too. Looking forward to meeting everyone & their Fishing stories By the way is there a bait store in Dimondale? The last time I was down I saw A vending machine with baitin it Whats up with That.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

if you need bait Saturday morning you can get it at Dons Party Store. take the Round Lake rd exit its the one before Price rd. exit go east its about five miles . they have everything but wigglers.to get to the park continue east. there is a sign before Sheperdville rd. for the park. go north on sheperdville to Price rd. there is a curch on the southwest corner. turn right on Price(east) the park enterance is about a mile. there were a lot of people out yesterday. drive careful,the deer are really moving about. Dave


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Keep us posted on the ice conditions!

I'm gonna have my Steelhead gear ready, just in case!

hope this outing works out.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Here is the latest Lake Ovid report:
fishing was OK, but concentrated at the beginning and end of the day. I caught my limit in 4 hours, with at least 15 fish in the last 2. Guys who were there in the A.M said they caught about the same amount during the first two hours of daylight (just like Treehunter said!) Fish were on the smallish side (all less than 8"), but big enough to make into "Bluegill McNuggets".
As to ice.....looks like "maybe" at best for Saturday. There was 7" of good ice when I started, but probably lost 1/2" by the time I left. If it stays warm AND rains, I am afraid the shoreline will degrade so much that we can't get on. We will have to wait and see. I am sure one of us Lansing guys can check on ice, but it may not be till Friday, before we can make any determination. Hope everyone can hang loose


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

That's what I was gonna say...Can someone nearby check the Ice there say Friday around 4pm and post...cause if I don't see a post by Friday at 9pm saying the Ice is good, comeon out, then I am gonna go try for some steel at a local River.....


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Going to have to agree with Don on that one. I see a post on Friday eve. saying good, fishable, safe ice on Ovid, I'll be there. If no post, I'll be in my boat on Sat. am. slamming Walleyes for "The Shiver" !!!


Whale


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i have to concur with the current consensus, but they are saying it is gonna start getting colder at night starting tonight near freezing then steadily getting colder the next couple of days.

im not too worried about it, should be okay, especially if there was 7 inches on it. but if someone would post that would be great.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll check on the ice at Ovid on Friday, sometime between noon and 4 pm, and post results by 5pm. I am still hopeful, given that we missed the rain and that it is not as warm as originally forecast. 
When I post, I will tell how thick I believe the ice to be, when I checked it, how many places I checked and my impressions of the condition of the ice itself. I obviously can make no claims to perfection, but I will tell you if I plan to fish on Saturday or not. Hopefully, this will help you out-of-town people with your decision.
If we have good ice, hope to see you all on Saturday. If not, lets hope for another cold snap, so we can try this again in a couple of weeks.
Let's be safe out there!!!!!!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

thanks Dave, I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry guys, was planning on being there if there was good ice, but my aunt passed away and I will be at the funeral.....


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

sorry to hear that IFN, my thoughts are with ya.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

sorry to hear that IFN, our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll say a prayer for you and the family. Hope to meet you some other time.


----------



## Joe'sCat (Jan 11, 2001)

We're very sorry to hear that news. Our thoughts are also with you, Amanda's I'm sure when I let her know later today, and the rest of the family. My wife and youngest feel like they know you already, having seen the outing pics!

Take care Mike!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Got some encouraging news from Wetfoot; he was at Ovid today, had GOOD ICE and LOTS of FISH!!!!!
I will still check the ice tomorrow to be sure, as I said, but I think we can plan on an outing.
Also, just to keep everyone up to date, here are the directions to Sleepy Hollow State Park (Lake Ovid):
Take US 127 North of Lansing to PRICE Road exit. Price Road is north of Round Lake Road exit and south of St. John's exit. There is also a sign for Sleepy Hollow, just south of the Price exit. Take Price Road East, approximately 8 miles. There are some bends in the road in a couple of places. After about 7.5-8miles, you will come to the first and only stop sign. You will see park signs at that point. Proceed straight through the stop sign for about 1/2 mile to the park entrance on your left. Prior to the entrance, you will go over a bridge and see the lake on your left. Once in the park, you will take the road all the way around the lake to the boat launch (takes about 5 minutes or so). This is the area that has the easiest access to the widest variety of spots, plus is about the easiest place to get grills, sleds and other hardware on to the ice. when I post tomorrow afternoon (sometime between 2 and 4 pm), I will provide more details, to suggest places to meet. I may not be able to get there on Saturday till about noon....when will you other guys be getting there?


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

that is good news--thanks Dave!

I was planning on getting there first thing--7:30--if thats when people were going to be showing up.

I was thinking we could jump on the campfire tomorrow night if anyone has any questions or anything like that.

I was also thinking that it may be easier for a few of us to "pair up" with the bait--since for me personally I've never fished this lake and have no clue what to get, it might be easier for me to ask someone else to just pick up double and I'll pay ya at the lake or something like that. 

I also have a little venison keilbasa I could be persuaded into bringing as well. Let me know,

DaYoop


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

My fingers are numb,....................from crossing my fingers and praying for the ice to be safe for our outing !!! It seems as though it is working. Bring everything, if needed, it'll be there. Hope to see a great turnout for this trip, looking forward to meetin'/greetin' some more good people off this site ! (Not to mention, catching a few fish would be a bonus)


Whale


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

wow, thats good news, but from what i've noticed the last few mornings, it has been pretty cold at night, and last night was down right freezing!!

i wont be able to jump on the campfire, i have to work until like 10 or 11 tonight, but i will be there around 730 or 800. i will have to stop and get some bait. so i will leave my house really early in the morning to make sure i get there in time.


cant wait to fish and most of all cant wait to meet you all.

see ya then


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

hey guys i live near lake ovid and have planned on heading out to this outing for some time but i didnt realize that this thread was here. I went by the lake on my way home from work thursday and there were people out on the ice. I was cold thursday night also, as long as it cools down good friday night i would say we will be in business. Treehunter2 turned me onto this site and I have crossed paths with wetfoot a time or two, even met dave one afternoon.........looking forward to meeting the rest of you folks tomarrow on the lake


Tight Lines

Nuts


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

GOOD NEWS: looks like a go to me! checked out the lake. About 6 inches of good ice. When out and bought hot dogs,buns and bait,wax worms,red spikes and mousies. I'm in it for the gills. I picked up a few maps for the lake at the DNR office. Also drove around to the boat launch. Just a thought, let's meet where the floating docks are stored. Just left of the boat launch,that way we'll be able to tell who's who to some extent. With the nice temperatures and a weekend it'll be crowded. I'll be there before 7:30,I live less then 2 miles from Sleepy Hollow. I'll have a thermos of coffee and be able to cook some more. Damn, forgot to get extra water,but its availble at te park. Again, I'll be drivin' a olive green f150 4x4 parked where the floating docks are stored. Looking forward to meeting you "guys"(if some of the ladies are attending) Dave


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Here is my report, as promised
Basically, I am in total agreement with Flannelfish. We must have crossed paths. I was at the lake from about 12:15-1:15, checking ice (and catching a couple fish, to boot!)
Anyway, I actually MEASURED the ice with a ruler, and got 51/2"- 61/2", everywhere I checked. Quality of the ice looked good: maybe 1/4" of sponge, with the rest hard and clear. Shoreline around the boatlaunch looks the strongest on the lake, so I agree with Flannel's suggestion about where to meet. The ice was tight up to the shore, at that point. Probably will be a bit of water around shore by tomorrow, but I am not worried about it. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get there till about noon, so I will look for you all on the ice. I'll also bring some more wax worms and spkes, but I am going to guess we will have plenty of bait. ( Let me put in a plug for my favorite bait shop in Lansing, Grand River Bait and Tackle, 536 E. Grand River, 517-482-4461. If you ever want honest info about fishing in the Lansing area, call there and ask for Wayne. He also carries great shiners and sucker minnows)
Send me an email or PM, if you have any questions, particularly about directions. Also, if you want me to bring any goodies when I come out at noon, let me know. I won't have another chance to get on line about 11:00 pm, and then not again after that, so please contact me by then.
I'll be wearing duck-colored carhart bibs, with a red and black jacket ( a Lansing Lugnuts warm up jacket, to be exact). So, if you see me wandering around looking for you all, give a holler! I AM PUMPED ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

my puter bit the dust!!! i will be there in the morning  around 7:30 at the boat ramp


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Thanks for checkin the ice guys. I"m pumped now!!

I'll be there around 7:30 as well, FRS radios tuned to channel 11. I'll be driving a white dodge ram extended cab 4X4 with cap and brush gaurd (in case I get lost ya can flag me down ) 

I'll be on the campfire later tonight--I'm home for the day, studying for an exam monday, with the computer on most the time anyway.

Can't wait to hit the ice!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

great guys, glad to hear the ice is safe. i will be there around 730 also. is it hard to find the boat launch?? 

if you guys need any last minute things. please email me, i always check my email when i get up in the morning and i am planning on leaving early enough to make a quick stop at meijers on lake lansing road for some last minute things (like a new rod, my back up is giving me problems)

okay we will see everyone there and i will have my frs on chan. 11 when i get into the park so i can ask for directions. and i will be driving a white and primer gray 2 door sundance.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Hey boys,

I'm new to this thread, but I think I'll show up. I should be there sometime in the morning. 

Can someone give me some info on what bait is working, colors, and the kind of fish there?

Thanks!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll be there too, along with Hoffie1 perhaps, I think he is coming. Looking forward to this, I'll be bringing homemade cookies and banana bread for us all to munch. Usual gear of course, underwater camera also. 

See you at the launch approx. 7:30am.


Whale


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

I mainly use wax worms or spikes for the gills. I havent found one color to outproduce any other. I kinda like the greens and chartruse colors.


----------

